# Non Chaos separatist



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

Are there any space marine chapters that have turned their backs on the emperor but not been tainted by Chaos? Are their any marine chapters out there that are smart enough to know that worshiping a man as a god is just dumb, but are also wise enough to know that even the slightest contact with Chaos will damn them for eternity? 

I ask this because the 40k universe has no hope left in it, and the imperium of man is so corrupt that if it was to be whipped out the galaxy would be no worse off, and maybe in a way be better off. If there are any chapters out there that are defying the empire while still remained pure then perhaps there is some small hope left for mankind in the 40k universe...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ArchangelPaladin said:


> Are there any space marine chapters that have turned their backs on the emperor but not been tainted by Chaos? Are their any marine chapters out there that are smart enough to know that worshiping a man as a god is just dumb, but are also wise enough to know that even the slightest contact with Chaos will damn them for eternity?
> 
> I ask this because the 40k universe has no hope left in it, and the imperium of man is so corrupt that if it was to be whipped out the galaxy would be no worse off, and maybe in a way be better off. If there are any chapters out there that are defying the empire while still remained pure then perhaps there is some small hope left for mankind in the 40k universe...


Thats fucking heresy... And the Imperium is not corrupted, you are corrupted... If the Imperium fell, well, then the galaxy would be pretty much fucked up...


----------



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

Lol, I have no problem be branded a heretic.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The Soul Drinkers, but they came very, very close, and IMO they are the best SMs.
(I like it how it seemed every1 seemed to skip right over this and say there are none.)


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Thats fucking heresy... And the Imperium is not corrupted, you are corrupted... If the Imperium fell, well, then the galaxy would be pretty much fucked up...


Calm down dude :}

And i guess a short answer is no, There is no-one I've read about... I suppose in the eyes of the Imperium, if you turn against the IoM, you are seen as Chaos, and bottom line, you are seen as the enemy.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Nearly all of the loyalist chapters know and accept that the Emperor isn't the 'God Emperor'

I suppose in theory some chapters could split off and do their own thing, but they would be declared heretic by Terra, then lose munitions support and ultimately be hunted down by 'loyal' chapters.

The earlier events in the Badab incident give an indication of how things go down when chapters stray. 

Although the author's 40k stories are not generally liked, try CS Goto's The Trial of the Mantis Warriors in the Legends of the Space Marines short story anthology.


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

Not all Renegades are chaotic but they do tend to veer that way over time in the fluff. Even the Astral Claws weren't heretics for a while. Why is this? A lack of discipline, perhaps, or more likely a general lack of imagination on the part of the staff writers.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Chaos is likely going to try and take hold of any schism in the imperium. So it will make sense that they get tainted.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

The Fallen?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

For all intents and purposes, they are followers of Chaos. Games Workshop were very canny in their laziness to create a plot twist by deliberately leaving Cypher an unknown entity.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I thought the fallen was a good point but the more i think about it the more i think vaz is right. The soul drinkers would be the only renegade non chaos marines around. I was going to say the Alpha legion but given the contents of the first siege of vraks book they can be considered fully chaos. It is however a very interesting concept to explore. I think lone independant marines are quite likley in fact.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Thats fucking heresy... And the Imperium is not corrupted, you are corrupted... If the Imperium fell, well, then the galaxy would be pretty much fucked up...


The Imperium is about as corrupt as you can possibly get, the Emperor is dead and it will fall eventually. There's some heresy for you. :biggrin: There are plenty of chapters that have stepped off the Imperial path or simply disappeared. I could see them subverting the rest of the Imperium.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

the only chapter i can think of are the soul drinkers. having read the books, it seems that they turned their backs on the imperium, but not the emperor, having seen that the the imperium is acting in ways that the emperor would not agree to. so they fight on being deemed chaos marines, still in the emperors name


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

locustgate said:


> The Soul Drinkers, but they came very, very close, and IMO they are the best SMs.
> (I like it how it seemed every1 seemed to skip right over this and say there are none.)





sethgabriel1990 said:


> the only chapter i can think of are the soul drinkers. having read the books, it seems that they turned their backs on the imperium, but not the emperor, having seen that the the imperium is acting in ways that the emperor would not agree to. so they fight on being deemed chaos marines, still in the emperors name


Already said it man...but ever1 ignored it. Glad someone agrees with me.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

locustgate said:


> The Soul Drinkers, but they came very, very close, and IMO they are the best SMs.
> (I like it how it seemed every1 seemed to skip right over this and say there are none.)


However, the chapter did get infected by corruption. In fact in one case they did fight for a Daemon Lord.

There probably have been chapters that have gone renegade and have not been tainted by the powers of chaos. But that would be essentially stupid. The current Imperium, though in many ways not liked by many loyal astartes still supports the astartes chapters, thus giving them the ability to fully function, with new armor, ammunition, etc... If they left the Imperium, that would totally be shitty, as they would need to look for someone who was willing to invest in that chapter. Thats why most chapters that go renegade easily and sometimes accidentally fall to the whims of chaos. Its the other power in the galaxy strong enough to support such a force.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

locustgate said:


> The Soul Drinkers....





sethgabriel1990 said:


> the only chapter i can think of are the soul drinkers. having read the books, it seems that they turned their backs on the imperium, but not the emperor....


They have a Chapter Master and many high ranking marines with Chaos mutations and carried out the schemes of a Daemon of Tzeentch; they are tainted - not followers of Chaos - but tainted nevertheless.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

ah sorry locusgate, didnt realise you said it, and dave, yeah they were tainted through beng tricked werent they?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I know that the Thousnad Sons are involved with chaos but I find it neat that Ahriman refuses to acknowledge Chaos as his master.

Is he still banished to the warp or does he fight alongside his Legion?

And do the rest of the Legion "fully worshhip" Tzeentch?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I know that the Thousnad Sons are involved with chaos but I find it neat that Ahriman refuses to acknowledge Chaos as his master.
> 
> Is he still banished to the warp or does he fight alongside his Legion?
> 
> And do the rest of the Legion "fully worshhip" Tzeentch?


I believe that after the events of the 13th Black Crusade, he and Magnus have reconciled.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

> Thats fucking heresy... And the Imperium is not corrupted, you are corrupted...


You might want to take a gander at the URL


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

So does ahriman not acknowledge chaos as his master? And if so who is it? I thought he and magnus weren't exactly pals


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

sethgabriel1990 said:


> So does ahriman not acknowledge chaos as his master? And if so who is it? I thought he and magnus weren't exactly pals


I've read many times that he dosen't acknowledge chaos as his master so I think he just 'studies' it and takes what he can learn for himself.

I dont know about their relationship; i would like to know though


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I know that the Thousand Sons are involved with chaos but I find it neat that Ahriman refuses to acknowledge Chaos as his master.


Ahriman is deluded. It is impossible to seek out the the most powerful secrets of Chaos and utilize mighty Chaos magics, as Ahriman does, and evade corruption. Just because Tzeentch presently chooses not to exercise control over his pawn doesn't make him less of a pawn.


----------

